# The no makeup, makeup look - Boy or Girl?



## DreamWarrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah - less is more... unless you're a girl that looks like a boy... or a boy that is obviously a boy dressed like a girl.

What do you think?





At work the current vote is 3/0 boy.


----------

